# Hard Breathing



## spckc7 (Apr 28, 2008)

We just got a new puppy (siberian husky) and she seems perfectly healthy and her first vet check went fine, but recently from time to time she will start breathing hard and fast. Is this normal? Has this ever occured to anyone else's puppy/dog. This is my first puppy/dog that this has happened to.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd really have to observe your puppy to be sure, but, it could be that she's bored or stressed (or even too warm), or, none of the above. How old is your puppy?


----------



## spckc7 (Apr 28, 2008)

she's only 9 wks


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

Could be many different problems. You might want to talk to your vet again, and see if they can find something out.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I would talk to the vet again too.

I noticed my new adult Husky I adopted breathes heavy when he's nervous and he drools a lot... puddles. When he calms down, his breathing is normal and doesn't drool.


----------



## spckc7 (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks! I went ahead and scheduled another appointment for next week. hopefully its just something minor


----------



## Ringer (Apr 22, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing with my almost 14 week old Aussie. He doesn't do it all the time but it seems like he'll wake up in the middle of the night on my bed and pant pretty hard and quick. It's almost like he's hot because he's a poofy little guy but it's doesn't seem overly hot in the room to me. I open a window to see if that helps but doesn't seem to do much. Anyway, he's had a vet check-up before I purchased him through a private breeder and should have a clean bill of health. I'm giving him a few weeks until I know that he should be fully adjusted just in case it's his nerves from being some place new.


----------



## spckc7 (Apr 28, 2008)

my vet was able to squeeze me in yesterday morning and said that it seemed as though it was just nerves. but if it persists or worsens to call him back. glad to know that my pup isn't the only one who does it though  it really scared me at first. none of my other dogs in the past had ever done it.


----------



## Mistersonvu (Feb 16, 2010)

hi my name i son,
I am a new owner of a 3 month old Siberian husky as of today 2/15/2010
i am concerned about his hard breathing, he is sleeping and breathing really hard and fast but when he wakes up it is back to normal, I am bringing him in to get a check up at 5:30 
I will most def bring this question up and will tell you guys what my vet says! 
: )


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia did that a little when she first came home. She'll do it if she's really nervous. The rest of the time she does that is because she's hot.

Huskies get really hot even if you think the room is cold, perhaps try opening the window?


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

Jonah does that too. We've had him for around 9 days now and at first I was worried.
But it is really humid here and the temperatures get up to mid 30s most days so it can be stinking hot and disgusting. 

I find that Jonah breathes quickly when he's stressed (coming home for example). He's also panting almost when he sleeps. His breathing returns to normal upon waking or when he can sleep outside on the cool concrete. 

I think I read somewhere that dogs feel the temperature as a few degress higher than us due to their hair. I would put it down to nerves and heat, however to ease your own minds I would definitely encourage taking your dogs to the vet. It's the best thing to do if you're not 100% sure. I took Jonah to the vet today because he had some odd behaviour last night that had me completely freaked out. He's ok, but I wasn't until I saw the vet!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i noticed the same thing in all the puppies i have ever had, so about 10 pups. i think its just what puppies do really, kinda like puppies get hiccups way more often than adults. 
i've never taken any to the vet and they have all been okay.


----------



## Kaiser09 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mistersonvu said:


> hi my name i son,
> I am a new owner of a 3 month old Siberian husky as of today 2/15/2010
> i am concerned about his hard breathing, he is sleeping and breathing really hard and fast but when he wakes up it is back to normal, I am bringing him in to get a check up at 5:30
> I will most def bring this question up and will tell you guys what my vet says!
> : )


how did this turn out?


----------

